# Proofing box alternatives



## Chausiubao (Mar 2, 2008)

I recently moved to a coastal city, and it seems as if the temperature or something in the atmosphere changed from a more inland region. 

What used to take only 2 hours to rise now takes 4 hours, and I've been investigating different proofing box alternatives.

The main one that I've been trying is to use a tupperware that is large enough to accomodate the size of the risen dough, then submerging the entire chamber in a large bowl of water that I try to keep around 100 F. 

This works, but its cumbersome and liable for the dough to get waterlogged. 

Do you think there are other ways of maintaining the right temperature for fermentation?


----------



## miniman (Mar 2, 2008)

I proof my bread in the kitchen with the ovens on. They rise well and in good time.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

I proof mine in a stainless steel bowl , covered with plastic wrap,with a towel on top of the stove so it doesn't get direct heat. 
Another way :
I use my oven as a proofing box. I'll turn the light on in my oven to provide a CONSTANT source of heat (no going from hot to cold using a brief preheating method), and place a cake pan on the bottom rack if it's electric, or on the bottom of the oven if it's gas, and fill it with hot water to warm the oven and to add humidity. (Safety note: Add the water TO the pan. Don't try to walk from the sink or kettle TO the oven with a shallow pan of hot water.) In my oven, this is an optimum 80-85°F. But be sure to check the actual temperature. You should also check it in several areas of the oven because close to the light might be too hot... I'll take the loaves out well before they are completly proofed. Remove the pan of water and preheat the oven for baking. By the time the oven is preheated, the dough will be completely risen and ready for the oven.


----------



## Katie H (Mar 2, 2008)

For the last 7 years or so I've been using my microwave as a proofing box.

I put some water in a microwave-safe bowl (about 1 cup water), heat it on HIGH power for 2 minutes.  Leave the hot water in the microwave with the door shut for a few minutes to allow the inside to warm and, then, place my dough into the warm, steamy microwave.  Do not remove the bowl of water.  Close the door.

The microwave environment stays appropriately warm for at least 1 hour.  No drafts, no way to disturb the rising dough.

When I'm done, I toss the water and wipe down the inside of the microwave.  One added benefit of doing this is that the inside of the microwave gets a steam cleaning.

The only down side is that I have to make sure I don't need the microwave for something else while the dough is proofing, but that hardly ever happens.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Mar 2, 2008)

Katie E said:


> For the last 7 years or so I've been using my microwave as a proofing box.
> 
> I put some water in a microwave-safe bowl (about 1 cup water), heat it on HIGH power for 2 minutes. Leave the hot water in the microwave with the door shut for a few minutes to allow the inside to warm and, then, place my dough into the warm, steamy microwave. Do not remove the bowl of water. Close the door.
> 
> ...


 
that is a good idea! I would have make sure hubby stays out of the micro.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks for the microwave idea, Katie. I've used the heating pad on low under the bowl, which works fine, but the microwave would be one less thing to drag out. Most of the time here in Texas, it's so warm and humid that I don't need to do anything but put the covered bowl in the oven (not heated or anything). And before I started using the stand mixer for dough, I would just let it proof in the bread machines. When the dough was big enough to push the top up, it was ready to bake.


----------



## CanadianMeg (Mar 2, 2008)

I let dough rise in the oven. I heat the oven to 190* and leave it on for two minutes after it's heated. I turn the heat off. I put my dough in an ovensafe bowl covered by plastic wrap and stick it in the oven until it doubles in size. No drafts and constant temp.


----------



## Fridge Picker (Mar 10, 2008)

I just put mine in a stainless steel bowl cover with plastic wrap then put it in front of the window about three feet away. I find the morning sun the best not too hot havent had a problem yet!!


----------

